# Beautiful one owner Paramount



## NickM (Apr 11, 2021)

Not my style but it was too beautiful to pass on.  I just purchased this this morning off the original owner.  It’s about a 9-9.5/10. All original paint.

Can anyone school me on this bike and it’s value? Also, what year would it be?

thank you


----------



## SLM (Apr 11, 2021)

Ride and enjoy the bike...don't worry about what it is....but I don't think its a Paramount.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm pretty sure this is not a Paramount. The seat stay ends are a style that Schwinn didn't use. Also the frame has a plate for Kickstand that Schwinn never used. Serial # would be on drop out not seat tube. It does look like a nicer road bike though.


----------



## NickM (Apr 11, 2021)

I believe you are all correct. Any idea what it is?


----------



## NickM (Apr 11, 2021)

I believe you are all correct. Any idea what it is


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Apr 11, 2021)

I had a Follis that had the serial number in the same location on seat tube, I think Gitane did that also.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Apr 11, 2021)

I would guess Italian. The lugs are probably Emilio Bozzi or Agrati lugs, some of which looked very similar to the French Nervex Pro lugs. The fork crown also looks Italian. What are the dropouts? Is there anything on the bottom bracket as to sizing (which might confirm the Italian origins, if it is Italian-threaded)? 

The serial number on the left side of the seat tube is typical of Frejus and Legnano (both brands that are associated with Bozzi), but not sure if either of those makes used that style of lug or seat stay cap.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 11, 2021)

Although a beautiful bike made from an excellent frame and fork, it looks like a lot of the components are mid level mix-match. I would not imagine that any of the components actually came on this nice frame, but maaaaybe. Considering that there are no identifying decals anywhere, Id also say its a real nice paint job but hard to say if its original. The crannys look old....
That would be a 1500 bike if a 70's Paramount. (there is a red one much like this one here, local to me with 1500 as the price) As it is I'd imagine 6-800 for this one would be an asking price.









						Classic Schwinn Paramount 61cm - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1972 Schwinn Paramount road bike. Tall frame size 24 inch size, 61.5cm seat tube, center to top. 59 cm top tube, center to center. Top quality repaint was done by Joe Bell in San Diego. Definitely...



					tucson.craigslist.org


----------



## NickM (Apr 11, 2021)

Thank you for the info everyone.

live and learn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 11, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Although a beautiful bike made from an excellent frame and fork, it looks like a lot of the components are mid level mix-match. I would not imagine that any of the components actually came on this nice frame, but maaaaybe. Considering that there are no identifying decals anywhere, Id also say its a real nice paint job but hard to say if its original. The crannys look old....
> That would be a 1500 bike if a 70's Paramount. (there is a red one much like this one here, local to me with 1500 as the price) As it is I'd imagine 6-800 for this one would be an asking price.
> 
> 
> ...



That Paramount, in the CL ad, is more like a later Waterford Paramount. It does have a period incorrect rear 1972 Campagnolo derailleur, but the frame is around mid-80’s.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 11, 2021)

NickM said:


> Not my style but it was too beautiful to pass on.  I just purchased this this morning off the original owner.  It’s about a 9-9.5/10. All original paint.
> 
> Can anyone school me on this bike and it’s value? Also, what year would it be?
> 
> ...



The French AT crankset and other parts are highly collectible, in their pristine condition. It was, most likely sold in Quebec.
I would say that the complete bicycle is worth $1,000-1,500.00. I would say ride it in group rides, with other collectors, that will appreciate it.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 11, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> That Paramount, in the CL ad, is more like a later Waterford Paramount. It does have a period incorrect rear 1972 Campagnolo derailleur, but the frame is around mid-80’s.



Hmmmm.
Heres another local that seems a little weird









						Schwinn Paramount 1973 Road Bike - Pristine Condition - bicycles -...
					

Schwinn Paramount 1973 Road Bike - Pristine Condition 23" Large Lightweight Steel Frame Cash only - No trades - Firm on Price Thank you



					tucson.craigslist.org


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 11, 2021)

Not enough high-res photos to checkout this bicycle.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Apr 11, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Hmmmm.
> Heres another local that seems a little weird
> 
> 
> ...



In the interest of accuracy (as some people read these streams to help them make purchase decisions), I'd venture that both CL Paramounts look genuine, but both have clearly had new braze-on features added prior to a repaint. In the case of the '1973 Paramount', the down tube and chain stay cable stops and the touring rack mounts (and possibly the bottle cage mounts) were added prior to a repaint with the later mid-70s decal style. In the case of the '1972 Paramount' the Joe Bell repaint also looks to have included addition of internal brake cable run, brazed-on bottom bracket cable guides and possibly the bottle cage mounts as well...but it certainly looks consistent with a 72 P-13 Road Racer.

It is unfortunate that the bike in the beginning of this stream was falsely advertised by the seller as being an original owner/original paint Paramount, when it clearly is not. Sadly as well, because Italian builders (even Cinelli!) do have a history of producing high-grade and desirable sporting city bikes; this bike may have started out that way, with good tubing, a 3-5 speed derailleur, semi-upright 'condorino' bars, a chainguard, kickstand and fenders, not unlike the P-11 Paramounts.


----------



## Bob's Bikes (Apr 17, 2021)

Agree, Not Paramount.  Nice TA double crank though.  Japanese derailleurs and brake levers, can tell if Weinmann or Dia Compe brake calipers.  Pedals not Campagnolo.  P15 Touring frame came with Campagnolo triple crank, pedals, headset and fork tips and rear dropouts. Weinmann  brakes.


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Apr 17, 2021)

Those are beautiful brake levers!  Anyone know who made those and approximate year?


----------



## ccdc.1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Dia Compe Gran Compe, according to VeloBase: http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=A0950F86-FD1F-4396-9B4D-12EFCE7C415A&Enum=118&AbsPos=16


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks CC! I have a lower end version on my 1984 Le Tour Luxe. Same basic design with the release being an anodized aluminum without the engraving.


----------

